# Just adopted my first GSD



## Pawnshop561 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this website and new to the GS breed. I understand the breed and did alot of studying. I am adopting a 5 year old sable female named Gina. We found Gina from a shepherd help & rescue team. We just met the dog and immediatly fell in love, we are bringing her home on Tuesday. Any tips for a first time GS owner, we are really looking forward to bringing the dog around positive people & a new life.


----------



## Pawnshop561 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

:greet:welcome! what gentle eyes your little beauty has!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome! Gina is beautiful!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

shes beautiful! do you know anything on her background or how long shes been in foster? sometimes they get a little sad when you first bring them from rescue...other times they go thru what we call the honeymoonphase in which they are perfect angles for a few weeks and then its like whoa who is this crazy dog  but all in all she will be forever grateful you gave her her forever home


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Mu best advice is always to get involved in training as soon as possible. Good training is a wonderful way to bond with a new dog and it just sets the stage for a successful life together.

Good luck! She is gorgeous!
Sheilah


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome! We just adopted our first GSD, too. Congratulations on bringing her into your home and life!

My advice would be to take it slow for the first two weeks or so. Both you and Gina will need to take some time to get used to one another. I'd take that time to get to know her better, to learn what she likes and dislikes, if she has any fear triggers, etc. Her personality and level of comfort with you and your home may change significantly after those first two weeks. 

From there, take her everywhere with you; establish good routines and habits; and train with gentleness and positive reinforcement!

Best of luck, and I look forward to hearing more about her!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I think your choice of a mature female was an excellent one. Congrats to both you and Gina for finding each other.


----------

